# A video of a rookie installing bees



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Where is the link?


----------



## BEAR! (May 6, 2011)

The Video is embeded in the post, but if you cant see it here is the link itself 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRLs91HVvAE&feature=feedwll&list=WL


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

i dont want to be to harsh because i have never installed a package of bees but i have kept bees off and on for 15 of the last 30 years. do not spray as much sugar water when you were going to dump no bees came out of the package when you took the syrup out other than that looks good and also welcome to the fourm and good luck


----------



## BEAR! (May 6, 2011)

wadehump said:


> i dont want to be to harsh because i have never installed a package of bees but i have kept bees off and on for 15 of the last 30 years. do not spray as much sugar water when you were going to dump no bees came out of the package when you took the syrup out other than that looks good and also welcome to the fourm and good luck


Not taken as harsh. 

The reason I sprayed so much sugar water on them is that earlier in the day the beekeeper that I purchased the packages from showed me how I should do it. He has been a beek since 1964.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't know, I tend to agree with less sugar water. The bees I saw that did come out looked like a wet sock and the bees that did not come out did not look like they could move much at the time. However, they will lick themselves clean and be flying in no time. It's a good looking top bar and I'm sure you will have fun with the bees.
Rick


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm interested in the construction of your hive. Is the end doubling as the follower and movable? 

Adam


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Check this one out, Adam: http://beelanding.com/bee/our-products/ This design has a flexible top cover made from heavy tarp material and floating wood ends. --DeeAnna


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Ahh. Thanks DeeAnna. Chunky. Chunky price tag too... But I guess a lot of these things are small scale production, which means they have to charge a lot to pay for their time. So you move the end to gain access, or do you have a follower board as well? I'm not really sure what moveable ends does for you, that one follower doesn't.

I like the heavy lumber. Four of the ones I've made have have 2x stock for bottom boards and ends, with full 1 inch sides. They are very rugged, and that much more temperature stable (not really sure if it's a notable difference, but sounds good.)

Adam


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> So you move the end to gain access, or do you have a follower board as well?


The ends slide-- there's no additional follower board. There's a gap at the bottom of one of the sliding ends that creates the entrance to the hive. See his video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNv0V6zEZ8g --D


----------



## BEAR! (May 6, 2011)

Adam, DeeAnna has it right, thats where I purchased the plans for my hive. The price was kinda steep so my best friend and I built it with a couple of modifications. One of the mods was the roof and another was making the bottom the same thickness as the sides.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool. I've not seen one like that before.

Adam


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

very interesting hive design, thx for posting

as far as the installation video, I can only say everyone should read Michael Bush's site for some excellent wisdom, I find it invaluable as a new beek.

I did not use a smoker or spray my bees with anything when I installed them (thanks Michael!). I read quite a bit of current info that says smoking bees isn't really required and probably isn't real cool for the bees either...of course I am referring to recreational beek. and commercial beek. may be a bit diff., I wouldn't know myself.

http://bushfarms.com/beespackages.htm


----------



## BEAR! (May 6, 2011)

We didn't use a smoker for the install but have used one since although we try to use it very sparingly.

I found Micheal's site AFTER I installed my bees. There's a wealth of knowledge there as well as here. I appreciate all the advice and comments.

My biggest problem so far is replacing the bars without squishing bees.:scratch:


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Ah, Bear, it sounds like you need a "bee down strip" as described by Adam Foster Collins in this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?246296

--DeeAnna


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

BEAR! said:


> I know the audio isn't good but my wife was standing back a bit because she was not wearing a veil or suit.



Feeding honey (at 5:56) A GOOD WAY TO GET AFB just my $0.02


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

BEAR! said:


> We didn't use a smoker for the install but have used one since although we try to use it very sparingly.
> 
> I found Micheal's site AFTER I installed my bees. There's a wealth of knowledge there as well as here. I appreciate all the advice and comments.
> 
> My biggest problem so far is replacing the bars without squishing bees.:scratch:


Until you build a "bee down" strip (I haven't yet) just gently bounce the bars towards each other without completely squishing the bees, it takes a little while but they will eventually get out of the way.


----------



## BEAR! (May 6, 2011)

Thanks DeeAnna!

@Jim134 Thanks, I won't be feeding honey anymore.

@Blist, I've been doing the bounce thing along with a scissoring kind of action but it still takes a while.


----------

